# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Единый смысловой язык, как язык межконфессионального общения

## наиль1008

В разных социальных группах, образованных по разным признакам, в т.ч. и религиозным существуют разные языки для внутреннего общения. И между людьми в этих разных группах идёт очень слабое общение и взаимопонимание... Общее состояние нашего общества можно обозначить как "социальная шизофрения" или сильная разобщённость людей. Всё это идёт от ограниченного понимания СЛОВА. Реально все слова соединены меж собой. Любое слово имеет бесконечное множество значений. Также любое слово является каким-либо обозначением полной истины. 
 Эту проблему можно начать смягчать проявлением Общего смыслового, образного языка. Это - не русский, не старославянский, не санскрит, не эсперанто и т.п.
 Это язык смыслов... Метод проявления смыслового языка - СВОД сводов. Если коротко, в каждой соц.группе свои аналитики проявляют группу важнейших слов - смысловых "свай" и некое обобщённое понимание каждой "сваи" после обсуждения. В результате такой политандемной ( групповой ) аналитической деятельности образуется смысловой словарь. Потом, представители от каждой группы проводят этап "Синхронизация смыслов" или проведение смысловых параллелей меж терминами "сваями". В итоге, образуется такая структура "СВОД сводов", где в каждой группе есть свой свод смыслов и меж этими сводами проведены параллели. Это похоже на ДРЕВО... 
 Как все слова взаимосвязаны легко понять по Сферно-матричной схеме строения сознания.
Более подробно я это описываю - http://filosofia.ru/76622/   . Этот язык облегчит нахождение компромиссов и выработку общих решений меж разных групп...

----------


## наиль1008

Также, этот метод проявления Общего поля смыслов - "СВОД сводов" подведёт к проявлению Конституции человечества и я думаю прояснит идею Прабхупады "Дом для всего мира"...
                                                      Моё почтение...

----------


## наиль1008

также важно подчеркнуть важность более глубокого изучения Русского языка, как языка межличностного общения. Санскритологами большинству из нас не стать. Я не имею в виду нынешний русский, он скорее "россиянский", некий синтетический лингво-продукт.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> также важно подчеркнуть важность более глубокого изучения Русского языка, как языка межличностного общения. Санскритологами большинству из нас не стать. Я не имею в виду нынешний русский, он скорее "россиянский", некий синтетический лингво-продукт.


чем "россиянский" язык от русского отличается?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

в межконфессиональном диалоге не стоит цель что-то принять от кого-то или прийти к консенсусу в религиозных идеях, в этом диалоге стоит единственная цель - сосуществование людей с разными мировоззрениями. Основная проблема в этом диалоге состоит в изначальном враждебном отношении к другим мировоззрениям, миропониманиям, не понимая их. 
Было бы желание понять... А чтобы понимать, нужно изучать.

Пока для христиан язык вайшнавского миропонимания как язык органической химии. :smilies: 
Отсюда, часто, диалог не является диалогом, это ликбез, разговор лежит в области: объясни мне вот это, а пока, похоже, что ты дурак.  :smilies: 

Любой термин, например в науке, наполнен смыслом, объясняя который употребляется много других терминов, которые тоже нужно объяснять. И так до уровня, который понятен большинству. Так и в других Знаниях.

Было бы желание понять...  :smilies:

----------


## наиль1008

> чем "россиянский" язык от русского отличается?


АЗЪ, БОГИ, ВЕДИ и т.д. вам знакомо начало глаголицы, одного из видов азбуки на Руси ?   А в нынешнем нашем языке понамешано столько всего, что его назвать "россиянским" и остаётся... И сейчас все слова разьединены и имеют ограниченное поле смыслов. И надо соединить слова, свести воедино....

----------


## наиль1008

Надо соединить термины и слова на общем смысловом поле... Так мы - разные и выйдем на реальный диалог и взаимодействие....

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> АЗЪ, БОГИ, ВЕДИ и т.д. вам знакомо начало глаголицы, одного из видов азбуки на Руси ?   А в нынешнем нашем языке понамешано столько всего, что его назвать "россиянским" и остаётся... И сейчас все слова разьединены и имеют ограниченное поле смыслов. И надо соединить слова, свести воедино....


Это кажется церковно-славянский язык, который используется в богослужении в православной церкви... По алфавиту опять же если не ошибаюсь - Азъ, Буки, Веди...

Тогда получается что церковно-славянский и есть тот универсальный русский язык о котором Вы говорите...

А вообще термины "российский" и "русский" не столько лингвистические, сколько указывают на национально-этническую принадлежность...

----------


## наиль1008

Тогда получается что церковно-славянский и есть тот универсальный русский язык о котором Вы говорите...

Тоже нет... И это - производная от русского, древнего... И именно - АЗЪ,Боги, Веди, Глаголи, Добро, Есть, Есмь и т.д. На "Буки" подменили позже. А смысловой язык - язык смыслов или определений главных слов ( не всех слов ), свод усреднённых, общих "ассоциативных рядов" ( в каждом языке ).... И меж этих сводов проведены смысловые параллели и получается "СВОД сводов" главных слов  основных языков мира....
О Буквице-  http://pravdavisor.ru/stream/bukvica/          программа - славянская азбука    http://www.youryoga.org/med/slav_ar_azbuka_program.htm

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Тогда получается что церковно-славянский и есть тот универсальный русский язык о котором Вы говорите...


и который теперь никто не понимает...




> Тоже нет... И это - производная от русского, древнего...


Церковно-славянский - это и есть русский, древний... до него на Руси буквенного алфавита вообще не существовало...
Возможно было лишь руническое письмо...

Вообще на тот период русских как нации в природе не существовало, они появились лишь через несколько сотен лет... поэтому и говорить о существовании какого-то русского, да ещё и правильного, универсального языка - бессмысленно...

Существовали разные славянские племена, имевшие набор родственных славянских диалектов, восходящих к индоевропейским корням...




> И именно - АЗЪ,Боги, Веди, Глаголи, Добро, Есть, Есмь и т.д. На "Буки" подменили позже. А смысловой язык - язык смыслов или определений главных слов ( не всех слов ), свод усреднённых, общих "ассоциативных рядов" ( в каждом языке ).... И меж этих сводов проведены смысловые параллели и получается "СВОД сводов" главных слов  основных языков мира....
> О Буквице-  http://pravdavisor.ru/stream/bukvica/          программа - славянская азбука    http://www.youryoga.org/med/slav_ar_azbuka_program.htm


Автором древнеславянской азбуки - глаголицы являются православные миссионеры из Византии - Кирилл и Мефодий, разработавшие её в начале 10-го века, во время проживания в Великоморавском княжестве, в котором они проповедовали христианство...

Откуда Вы знаете, что "Боги" подменили на "Буки"? Может наоборот?

----------


## наиль1008

Автором древнеславянской азбуки - глаголицы являются православные миссионеры из Византии - Кирилл и Мефодий ))))

Эти товарищи только ОБРЕЗАЛИ уже существовавшую азбуку, потом это-же делали Пётр 1, Ленин с Луначарским... Посмотрите фильм "Игры Богов"...

----------


## наиль1008

А "русский" похоже описывает тип мировоззрения и не относится к этносу и пр.  Русский - прилагательное, удивительный момент, ускользающий из виду.

----------


## vijitatma das

> АЗЪ,Боги, Веди, Глаголи, Добро, Есть, Есмь и т.д.


Хер, ци, червь...

----------


## наиль1008

"Вайшнавское" - похоже, как и "русское" обозначает тип мировоззрения... Вайшнавское ставит в центр, во главу личностный аспект Бога ( тип богоцентризма ), а Русское - Богоцентризм с большим акцентом на пантеизме или язычестве, как это сейчас принято считать. Русское мировоззрение похоже на райский уровень понимания, синтез духа и материи и подразумевает жизнь в миру по законам Бога, а Бог больше понимается как ВСЁ. Также, похоже Русское на Брахманическое восприятие ( благо всех живых существ в этом мире ).

----------


## наиль1008

http://radosvet.net/12124-bukvica.html  -насчёт "обрезания" буквицы "просветителями" Кириллом и Мифодием...

----------


## наиль1008

Или привычным языком - Вайшнавское мировоззрение делает акцент из двух "рельс" на санатана-дхарме, а русское - на свад-дхарме...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Автором древнеславянской азбуки - глаголицы являются православные миссионеры из Византии - Кирилл и Мефодий ))))
> 
> Эти товарищи только ОБРЕЗАЛИ уже существовавшую азбуку, потом это-же делали Пётр 1, Ленин с Луначарским... Посмотрите фильм "Игры Богов"...


откуда такая инфо - на счёт Кирилла и Мефодия?  :blink:

----------


## наиль1008

> откуда такая инфо - на счёт Кирилла и Мефодия?


Я ссылки же оставил, выше... Посмотрите. "Игры Богов" посмотрите. Море инфы об этом ( история фальсификаций ) . В Кали-югу всё только деградирует, а не наоборот - как нам в школах говорили.

----------


## наиль1008

Преданые !  Заданная мной тема не о русском языке ведь. Речь-то о другом, о идее создания некоего лингво-образного языка, как посредника при общении и нахождении взаимопонимания, по разному терминологически обусловленных.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Преданые !  Заданная мной тема не о русском языке ведь. Речь-то о другом, о идее создания некоего лингво-образного языка, как посредника при общении и нахождении взаимопонимания, по разному терминологически обусловленных.


Вопрос (и проблема) в том, что те кому это надо и главное, кто способен эту идею реализовать - не заинтересованы в этом.

----------


## наиль1008

> Вопрос (и проблема) в том, что те кому это надо и главное, кто способен эту идею реализовать - не заинтересованы в этом.


Вы наверное имеете в виду элиту или тех, кто принимает решения в сообществах.... Это так, согласен. Их, по большей части мирские ценности влекут и своё концепт-доминирование. НО... Впереди - смена как концепций жизнеустройства на Земле, так и смена этих элит. И эти процессы в большей степени пойдут из среды народа и проявит сперва ПОНИМАНИЕ качества и смысла новой элиты, а потом и её саму.

----------


## наиль1008

И эти процессы пойдут из среды нарождающегося народа, как комплекса родов и человечества, как комплекса народов. Т.е., сейчас как народа и человечества нет ещё в должном качестве ( благость ), но этот запрос формируется, он -же проявит новое качество элиты и прочее... Часть старой элиты включатся в эти процессы, но на периоде "потрескивания" ( перезагрузки - системной, мировоззренческой и т.п. ), движимые желанием "перейти" в новую элиту. Мне так кажется.

----------

